# alprazolam vs lorazepam



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I don't think I like lorazepam. It's too weak and it does not relax me like alprazolam. 

It just makes me feel light-headed that's it. I do not like it.

I don't think it affects the muscles like alprazolam does. It's weird.

I don't know if I will get used to this. :no


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Different people have different preferences. To me Ativan & Xanax are the same, except Xanax is vastly cheaper (important given the huge amount I consume).

I know a woman who is the exact opposite of you, hating Xanax, but loving Ativan.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Anxiety75 said:


> I don't think I like lorazepam. It's too weak


When you say "weak" are we talking about equivalent doses here? Xanax is twice as potent as Ativan per mg, so if you're taking the same mg amount then you're likely to find Ativan weaker.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Lorazepam is more sedating than alprazolam in general.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Haha, just a topic in time I've been looking for. I just got back from my doctor with ativan because I told her that the xanax effect seems to go downhill as in it was no longer as sedating as before.

But my main reason is just to lower my anxiety. But i'm guessing the drowsy feeling plays a part too for me.

(oh, and i'm having insomnia lately because I was force to go 'cold turkey' when my meds ran out. Hopefully I could regain back my sleep again)


----------



## mcgee (Dec 31, 2011)

*i lost a rental car when i took too much lorezapam*

Any questions ???


----------



## Sebald (Dec 27, 2011)

Xanax is a very potent benzo and can make you feel tired and drowsy, but unlike Valium it is not a muscle relaxant as well. You may feel relaxed with Xanax but not like the body-stoned effect of valium. Valium stays in your blood longer so you can see why is very addictive, a mind and body relaxant. I find Xanax good because it is short-acting and potent, but doesn't make me want to chill out on the couch.


----------

